# PLC Delta modelo SX2 lazo PID para presion



## San Fernando (Sep 14, 2014)

Estoy trabajando con un PLC marca Delta Modelo SX2 y no logro configurar correctamente el PID: mantiene la consigna, responde
a los distintos modos de programación y variables pero nunca consigo que tenga la respuesta requerida para un lazo de presión
que es normalmente rápido.
La mejor respuesta la consigo en el modo 5 (automático con limite de integración), he probado distintos rangos de SV,MV grandes chicos iguales en relación etc. y siempre es el mismo resultado: el lazo queda oscilando mucho antes de conseguir una respuesta aceptablemente rápida para la aplicación, la salida del PID nunca es progresiva y suave como en otros PLC que he programado. También he probado distintos tiempos de muestreo, filtrado de PV.
He trabajado sobre el mismo sistema pero con un PLC DELTA SV28 y la respuesta pasa a ser aceptable.
La consulta en concreto es si los PLC SX2 con PID son así de "lentos en respuesta" o me está faltando algo para la correcta 
Operación de la función. ...


----------



## foso (Sep 14, 2014)

Podés postear un esquema del sistema que estás empleando y la configuracion del PLC ?


----------



## San Fernando (Sep 15, 2014)

El sistema está compuesto por la bomba un variador de frecuencia y el PLC. La función del sistema es mantener la presión constante con independencia del caudal, el sensor de presión es de 4 20 ma 0-16 bar, la presión a mantener es de 10 bar, la salida del PLC es de 4 20 ma
y alimenta  la entrada del Variador de frecuencia en el rango de 0 a 60 HZ.
Por el lado del PLC solo tiene las líneas del escalado y la función PID.
Aclaro que todas las configuraciones responden como se esperaría es decir el lazo funciona y responde a todas las señales pero nunca se encuentra una configuración y juego de ganancias proporcional e integral que sean las requeridas por el sistema.
Otro dato: si uso el PID del variador (ABB ACs350) va perfecto con tres tanteos queda como debería ser.
Foso agradezco el interés pero creo que mi duda solo podrá ser resuelta por alguien que se haya encontrado con el problema en la práctica y con los equipos conectados porque offline el problema no se detecta, se ve funcionar el lazo suben bajan las variables parece que va perfecto 
Pero cuando lo conectas no se puede ajustar sin que oscile antes de tener una velocidad de respuesta aceptable de seguimiento de la consigna y me cuesta creer que lo que obtuve es todo lo que puede hacer el PLC, hay algo mal pero no se que puede ser, también lo probé usando el sof 
WPL ya que yo uso el ISP que no tiene la configuración asistida y es igual no cambia en nada


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 15, 2014)

hola a todos.

san fernando: por qué necesitas controlar con PLC si el variador ya lo hace por sí solo?


----------



## San Fernando (Sep 15, 2014)

En realidad es una aplicacion mucho mas compleja con 4 bombas en paralelo y distintos set ponts,una pantalla y la logica de control que hay en los variadores en muy limitada, incluso los que tienen un plc incluido.
Esta aplicacion la tengo funcionando con otros PLC (S7224 o DL05 y DL06 ) y anda perfecto, y ahora con delta no anda la parte del PID como quisiera.


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 15, 2014)

hola:

la verdad que es extraño el problema.
sugiero revises la programación del PLC Delta, línea por línea.
también, podrías revisar algún ejemplo de PID como el que anexo en PDF.

(fuente: http://www.delta.com.tw/product/em/control/plc/control_plc_product.asp?pid=3&cid=1&itid=12)

sino, tendrías que pedir soporte en donde fue adquirido el PLC.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 15, 2014)

voy a tirar una idea, fijate si te sirve o no.
¿El tiempo integral? Ti? ponele un numero pequeño, hablamos de segundos.. tenes esa variable?


----------



## San Fernando (Sep 15, 2014)

Repase todo los escalados de las variables, la  Configuración del pid, todo todo y solo encontré que no tenia bien configurado las entradas para 4 20 ma ,  baje el tiempo de calculo del pid y el tiempo entre 2 lecturas de la entrada y subí a 6 las lecturas promediadas con lo cual logre una sensible mejora pero  sigo lento.
La mejor configuración la obtengo con las variables integral y derivativa en % si las uso en tiempo no funcinan bien , el tiempo normal para la integral es de 0,1 a 0,7 al ser en presión es todo rápido un mundo distinto al de la temperatura. 
Realmente sigo desorientado y no se si fue lo mejor idea usar DELTA , si no fuera por el bendito pid va bien
Gracias a todos por el interés!!!!!!


----------



## Nepper (Sep 16, 2014)

probaste con 0.01?
Cualquier cosa, programate una serie de registros Shift (mas o menos 1000), o sea, que te guarde en un entero distinto cada 0.01 seg, y eso vinculalo a la salida textual del PID, cosa de asegurarte que la salida del PID realmente está accionando velozmente. Si tenes la posibilidad, mandalo a un gráfico para ver como va reaccionando.
Ahora, si vos le cambias la entrada en forma instantánea, no debería tardar mas de 20 muestreos de la salida en corregir. Si accióna rápidamente, entonces ya tenés que pasar a ver los tiempos de respuesta de la salida. Generalmente especifíca la frecuencia máxima de trabajo de las salidas analógicas.

Saludos!

Que buen problema, voy a ver si tengo la oportunidad de hacer ese experimento...


----------



## San Fernando (Sep 16, 2014)

Realmente nunca use la función Shift, de todas formas e queda claro cuál es tu idea: ver cada cuanto se actualiza la función PID y esto es lo que visto entre el programa y el manual: La función PID se calcula mínimo cada 10 mseg, las entradas analógicas mínimo cada 2 mseg , las salidas analógicas no encontré el dato especifico pero parecieran compartir el tiempo de conversión.El resultado del cálculo PID se ve claramente afectado en su respuesta conforme cambio los tiempos de conversión analógico digital y el numero de lecturas promediadas así como el tiempo entre dos cálculos PID por lo que entiendo y si no me equivoco el tiempo de respuesta es muy rápido.De las pruebas y la forma de respuesta del lazo PID también surge que si uno incrementa la ganancia proporcional hasta el punto justo donde comienza a oscilar y luego comienza a incrementar el tiempo de operación de la función PID primero la asolación se incrementa en magnitud y si sigo aumentando el tiempo entre 2 cálculos PID la frecuencia de oscilación comienza a bajar pero con impulsos de mayor longitud.Lo otro que llama la atención es el funcionamiento del lazo  la mejor selección de parámetros sin comenzar a oscilar:1-     La salida casi nunca termina completamente estable, siempre anda saltado 2 o 3 % Del rango.Ante un cambio brusco de presión (en mas o en menos) hay una respuesta de escalos rápida seguida de una respuesta muy lenta (3 o 4 seg para cubrir un rango de un 15-20% del valor set point.
2-     Si hago la misma prueba pero ajusto el sistema para que  este oscilando entre 3 a 4 % del set pont y con una frecuencia de aproximadamente 0,5 seg al cambiar bruscamente la presión  se produce el escalón y la presión empieza a regresar otra vez lentamente hasta que comienza la oscilación nuevamente alrededor de la consigna.
3-     Lo llamativo de los puntos uno y dos es que no hay una relación normal entre las velocidades del escalón, lo que tarda en volver a la consigna y la velocidad a la que se produce la oscilación que es más rápida que la parte de regreso lenta aunque la distancia entre la consigna sea muchísimo menos  y en realidad lo que debería suceder es que a medida que me alejo de la consigna la respuesta debiera acelerar y viceversa.
Gracias por el interés.


----------



## San Fernando (Sep 16, 2014)

Finalmente he encontrado el problema y la solución:
Problema: En la pantalla tenia programado los modos del PID pero no los tomaba evidentemente es el apuro se probaron algunos directamente escritos en el programa del PLC y otros los iba modificando desde la pantalla y es aquí donde se produce la confusión (aca me acuerdo de Fogonazo martillándose los dedos antes de probar una etapa amplificadora)
Solución: Usar la ecuación PID en el modo 10 (valido para un PLC DELTA SX) donde toma la constante integral y derivativa en Mseg y todo comienza a funcionar correctamente y dentro de lo esperado.
Como valores iniciales pueden poner 100 en la constante proporcional , 5 en la integral y 0 en la derivativa, practicamente sale andando.
Mi mas sincero agradecimiento a todo s los que se interesaron en mi problema , me dieron el camino para la solución y al foro que se me ha transformado en una sana adicción.


----------



## redado74 (Dic 1, 2015)

San Fernando dijo:


> Finalmente he encontrado el problema y la solución:
> Problema: En la pantalla tenia programado los modos del PID pero no los tomaba evidentemente es el apuro se probaron algunos directamente escritos en el programa del PLC y otros los iba modificando desde la pantalla y es aquí donde se produce la confusión (aca me acuerdo de Fogonazo martillándose los dedos antes de probar una etapa amplificadora)
> Solución: Usar la ecuación PID en el modo 10 (valido para un PLC DELTA SX) donde toma la constante integral y derivativa en Mseg y todo comienza a funcionar correctamente y dentro de lo esperado.
> Como valores iniciales pueden poner 100 en la constante proporcional , 5 en la integral y 0 en la derivativa, practicamente sale andando.
> Mi mas sincero agradecimiento a todo s los que se interesaron en mi problema , me dieron el camino para la solución y al foro que se me ha transformado en una sana adicción.



Podrías subir el código fuente??


----------



## San Fernando (Dic 2, 2015)

redado74 dijo:


> Podrías subir el código fuente??



Hola, dame unos días que busco esos programasy te lo preparo, que modelo de PLC usaras?


----------



## redado74 (Dic 2, 2015)

San Fernando dijo:


> Hola, dame unos días que busco esos programasy te lo preparo, que modelo de PLC usaras?



Estoy haciendo unas pruebas con un SX2 no consigo me funcione el PID en el simulador ni en el montaje real, por eso quiero ver uno que funcione para compararlo y ver que está funcionando mal.

Una vez tenga tu código y pueda validar el mío haré un post con el aporte.

Gracias


----------



## San Fernando (Dic 5, 2015)

redado74 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo unas pruebas con un SX2 no consigo me funcione el PID en el simulador ni en el montaje real, por eso quiero ver uno que funcione para compararlo y ver que está funcionando mal.
> 
> Una vez tenga tu código y pueda validar el mío haré un post con el aporte.
> 
> Gracias



Hola redado74, adjunto un programa para el sx2 , se abre con el ISP soft 2.02, me comentas que tal te anduvo, saludos


----------



## redado74 (Dic 7, 2015)

San Fernando dijo:


> Hola redado74, adjunto un programa para el sx2 , se abre con el ISP soft 2.02, me comentas que tal te anduvo, saludos



Excelente Fernando, lo convertí a WPLSoft para poder simularlo y funciona perfecto, muchas gracias, ahora lo probaré en el PLC y les contaré. El error estaba en la configuración de los tiempos de muestreo de las entradas análogas las cuales se actualizaban muy rápido y no dejaban funcionar al PID.


----------



## San Fernando (Dic 7, 2015)

redado74 dijo:


> Excelente Fernando, lo convertí a WPLSoft para poder simularlo y funciona perfecto, muchas gracias, ahora lo probaré en el PLC y les contaré. El error estaba en la configuración de los tiempos de muestreo de las entradas análogas las cuales se actualizaban muy rápido y no dejaban funcionar al PID.



Me alegro y por eso tambien puse el filtrado de las entradas de lo contrario todo "baila"


----------



## romario69 (Oct 18, 2020)

San Fernando dijo:


> Hola redado74, adjunto un programa para el sx2 , se abre con el ISP soft 2.02, me comentas que tal te anduvo, saludos


hola, tendrás
 alguno relacionado con temperatura?


----------



## San Fernando (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola con temperatura no tengo nada hecho


----------



## erick_paredes (Nov 5, 2020)

Hola, que parámetros utilizaste en el variador para que el programa funcione, muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 5, 2020)

erick_paredes dijo:


> Hola, que parámetros utilizaste en el variador para que el programa funcione, muchas gracias.



Ahaaha, gran pregunta, nada fácil para equipos de la misma marca


----------



## ignacio1971 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hola estoy programando un PLC delta SX2 y en modo simulación no funciona, alguien sabe porque puede ser esto. He hecho calibraciones de señal y varios programas y todos simulan excepto el PID, he verificado todo varias veces.


----------



## revilla (Nov 7, 2020)

hola, igual tengo el mismo problema tambien intento simular con el SX2 y no lo he logrado con el PID, lo intente tanto en el WplSoft y el Ispsoft, he cambiado los valores de configuracion del PId y nada, alguien que me pueda apoyar, por favor...


----------



## ilobosc (Nov 9, 2022)

San Fernando dijo:


> Hola redado74, adjunto un programa para el sx2 , se abre con el ISP soft 2.02, me comentas que tal te anduvo, saludos


Hola Fernando, llegue a tu programa de plc tratando de hacer justamente lo que tu hiciste, controlar presion constante variando la frecuencia del vdf segun la presion medida en campo por el sensor, me gustaria saber si es posible me explicaras un poquito mas del codigo que hiciste tu, donde enlazas el vdf la bomba y el sensor de presion?


----------

